# Munchkin - Keep her in your thoughts please!



## The Toy Maker (May 20, 2014)

Yesterday we took Munchkin to the vet because it seemed like she was in pain. The vet looked in her mouth and said there was something wrong with the right side of the inside of her mouth. It could be a simple infection, or it could be that her teeth are growing wrong and protruding into her cheek. If it's the latter, then she'd have to get her teeth trimmed every 6 weeks. It's a very painful procedure and requires pain meds for several days afterwards. And they have to put her under each time they do it. It's not something we're willing to do to her. She's 9 years old. I've had her since she was just 6 weeks old. I'm asking everyone I can think of to pray for Munchkin this morning that it's just an infection that can be treated, and not her teeth growing in wrong. Although I have a sinking feeling that it is her teeth. 

We go into the vet at 8:30 this morning. We should know by about 9:45 whether or not it's something that can be easily treated without ongoing pain. We're waiting at the vet's office for the news. That way, if Munchkin has a problem with her teeth, the vet can put her to sleep while she's already under from the anesthetic. I won't get a chance to say goodbye to her beyond this morning before she's put under for the exam. She's my kid and I would do anything in my power to make sure that she's happy and healthy. I just can't put her through another possibly 10 years of teeth trimming. That seems cruel to me. So, please, keep Munchkin in your thoughts this morning. I'll post an update when I get home.


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Will do. :-(


----------



## 2muttz (Aug 16, 2013)

Healing and hoping thoughts to you all.


----------



## The Toy Maker (May 20, 2014)

*Munchkin Update*

Munchkin went over the Rainbow Bridge this morning. The vet said her teeth were growing in every which direction on one side. But I was able to be with her as she went over the bridge. She was a very special chin. The first time I held her, when she was 6 weeks old, she bit me and I knew I had to take her home with me. She was a biter to the end, but she was my kid. I'm going to miss her terribly. I hope to see her again someday when it's my turn to cross the bridge.

Thank you for your good thoughts in her direction this morning. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm sorry to hear, but not many people would buy/keep a biter so you gave her a better home than she would have had otherwise


----------



## The Toy Maker (May 20, 2014)

Yeah. That was why I took her. I knew I could love her even with the biting. And I knew that she'd be abused or cast aside by anyone else who took her. I wanted her to have a good, spoiled life. We had a good 9 years, and she mellowed with age. Still bit, but not as hard lol.


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

My condolences for your loss. You'll see her again someday.


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

Poor little chin, you will see her again but not yet.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Sorry to hear about Munchkin  She had a great long life with you.


----------

